# [SOLVED] Linksys E1200 error code 82BD0304



## TexasChris (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello..I just bought this wireless router. I have 3 smartphones, kindle fire, 2 ipod touches and a laptop with win7 connected fine. But I have a laptop with vista that will connect local only with no internet. Went live chat with cisco and no help. I get the 82 code even after I try a quick key. It says "An HNAP call to the device failed because the HTTP connection was broken". I have resarted router and laptop. All other devices work fine and have no problem connecting on this router. Help please.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Linksys E1200 error code 82BD0304*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Is this connected to a modem please post make and model of modem?

Just one computer affected or all devices on the network?


----------



## TexasChris (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Linksys E1200 error code 82BD0304*

Okay after 2 days, an online chat session with cisco and a phone call to cisco-where they told me that my atheros ar5007 wifi driver was cheap and not compatable with the n series wireless router, I have found a solution that worked. So if you know anyone that has this issue please refer them to this web page. It should work. The deal is if you try to update the driver using windows, it will not catch it. You have to update manually. So contrary to Ciscos/Linksys, I did not have to go pay $30.00 for a new internet card. Hope this helps everyone with this issue.

I hope this is okay to post.
This is the fix for those that have vista and a atheros wifi card. If you have a different wifi card, manually search for an update for your driver.

Quick tip: Atheros AR5007 wifi and Linksys routers - Roy Tanck's weblog


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Linksys E1200 error code 82BD0304*

Thank you for posting back with your solution and proving cisco wrong on this count, tech support is not always up to the job IMO.

Glad your issue is now resolved i will mark this thread as solved it may help others.


----------

